# Wussten sie schon....?



## Rockafeller (30 Mai 2008)

-- 
1976 heiratete eine Frau aus Los Angeles im Beisein von 20 Gästen einen 50 Pfund schweren Felsen. 
-- 
Alle Hühner dieser Erde legen pro Jahr etwa 400.000.000.000 Eier. 
-- 
Alle Uhren im Film 'Pulp Fiction' zeigen 4 Uhr 20 an. 
-- 
Bergziegen in Montana stoßen im Kampf so heftig mit den Köpfen gegeneinander, daß ihnen gelegentlich die Hufe abfallen. 
-- 
Bienenköniginnen legen bis zu 3.000 Eier pro Tag. 
-- 
Das Wort 'Samba' bedeutet soviel wie 'Nabel zusammenreiben'. 
-- 
Der älteste Goldfisch wurde 41 Jahre alt. Sein Name war Fred. 
-- 
Der Azteken-Herrscher Montezuma hatte einen Neffen, Cuitlahac, dessen Name soviel wie 'Ein großer Haufen Scheiße' bedeutete. 
-- 
Die durchschnittliche Austrittsgeschwindigkeit von Ketchup aus der Flasche beträgt 40 Kilometer im Jahr. 
--
Die erste amerikanische Nudistenorganisation wurde 1929 von drei Männern gegründet. 
--
Die ersten Parkuhren der Welt wurden 1935 in Oklahoma aufgestellt. 
--
Eine Ehefrau in Saudi-Arabien kann sich scheiden lassen, wenn ihr Mann ihr keinen Kaffee gibt. 
-- 
Elefanten sind die einzigen Säugetiere, die nicht springen können. 
-- 
Fingernägel wachsen mit 0,000000047 Zoll pro Sekunde. 
-- 
In China sind die drei bekanntesten Namen aus der westlichen Kultur Jesus Christus, Richard Nixon und Elvis Presley. 
-- 
Mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen verbraucht pro Stunde 150 Kalorien. 
--
Nur 55 Prozent der Amerikaner wissen, daß die Sonne ein Stern ist. 
-- 
Sämtliche Schwäne in England sind Eigentum der Königin.
--
Eine Kakerlake kann 9 Tage ohne Kopf überleben, bevor sie verhungert.
--
..daß es unmöglich ist deinen eigenen Ellbogen zu lecken?

..daß wenn du zu fest niest, dass du dir eine Rippe brechen kannst? Und wenn du versuchst das Niesen zu unterdrücken, dass ein Blutgefäss im Kopf oder Hals reissen könnte und du sterben würdest? Und wenn du versuchst, während den Niesens die Augen offen zu halten, dass sie heraus gedrückt werden können?

..daß es für Schweine körperlich unmöglich ist in den Himmel hinauf zu sehen?

..daß 50% der Weltbevölkerung nie ein Telefonanruf gemacht oder erhalten haben?

..daß Ratten und Pferde sich nicht übergeben können?

..daß das Tragen eines Kopfhörers von nur einer Stunde die Anzahl Bakterien in deinem Ohr um 700% erhöhen?

..daß das Feuerzeug vor dem Streichholz erfunden wurde?

..daß das Quaken der Ente kein Echo erzeugt und niemand weiss warum?

..daß weltweit 23% aller Photokopiererschäden von Leuten erzeugt werden, die darauf sitzen um ihren Hintern zu kopieren?

..daß du in deinem ganzen Leben, während dem Schlafen ungefähr 70 Insekten und 10 Spinnen essen wirst? (Mmmmh!)

..daß Urin unter dem Blacklight leuchtet?

..daß genau wie Fingerabdrücke, Zungenabdrücke einmalig sind?

..daß über 75% aller Menschen, die dies hier lesen, versuchen werden, ihren Ellbogen zu lecken?
Es geht wirklich nicht!


----------



## razepuh2 (2 Juni 2008)

Ohne jetzt den Spielverderber spielen zu wollen :thumbup:



Rockafeller schrieb:


> --
> .daß 50% der Weltbevölkerung nie ein Telefonanruf gemacht oder erhalten haben?
> 
> ..daß das Quaken der Ente kein Echo erzeugt und niemand weiss warum?



http://www.zeit.de/2002/37/200237_stimmts_telefone.xml
http://www.zeit.de/2004/03/S_30_Stimmts


----------



## Tokko (2 Juni 2008)

> ..daß du in deinem ganzen Leben, während dem Schlafen ungefähr 70 Insekten und 10 Spinnen essen wirst? (Mmmmh!)


Das macht mir schon ein bissel Sorgen. Das erklärt nun die Überreste von Insekten in meinen Bett....

Besten Dank fürs posten Rockafeller.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## bedman (24 Juni 2008)

Wieder etwas schlauer!!
THX für den Beitrag


----------

